# I believe I have DR- PLEASE: ANY HELP APPRECIATED, methods to cope/recover, please?



## casey1995 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi, I'm Casey, 19, and I've had DR for the past month. I'm normally a social butterfly; only home probably just to eat and sleep. But I've developed mild agoraphobia (which I'm now pretty much tackling successfully), panic disorder, and DR.

Let me give you background- I've had anxiety my entire life. But it was never crippling or a serious issue, though occasionally I would jump to conclusions, etc, etc.

Now, one night, I smoked weed (as usual, I've smoked since I was 15, no big deal), and had a panic attack; EXCEPT at the time, I didn't recognize it as a panic attack, just "greening out". I panicked for about a couple hours. The next day I felt so hazy and completely off; it was the start of my DR. However, within a couple days, it went away, and I was off to a college orientation. I was gone for about 4 days: I DID have some serious anxiety while I was there, but no panic, no DR.

A week later, I got an awful flu; it lasted over a week. My DR symptoms came back full force. However, after my flu went away, the DR didn't. And all of a sudden, my world came tumbling down- my college choice (where I went for orientation), well, things didn't work out, and I found out, mid summer, I would have to go to a different school, I suffered a lot of pressure and uncertainty about this school for months regarding financial aid, etc. I've had issues with my family for nearly 9 years now. Also, at work, I hooked up with a guy who totally trashed my reputation and shamed my body/what we did a few months ago. It was so embarassing. On top of that, I used to abuse drugs (MDMA, LSD, synthetic LSD, etc) which I quit in January and quit smoking July 3. Quitting smoking was HELL. It wasn't long before I had a crippling panic attack at work: I'm not sure why, if it was because of all the drama there, but I literally ran out of work and couldn't stop panicking until I got home.

The next day, my flulike symptoms returned and my DR was SO MUCH WORSE. I felt insanely foggy. I couldn't even drive (I'm still working on it). I went to the doctor several times; everything is in check with my heart, lungs, reflexes, etc. (NOTE: the GP ran some reflex/neurological tests with the hammer to tap your knees. All were working. HOWEVER, I have not been to a neuorologist and had a CAT scan or anything like that). The last two trips to the doctor, the doctor told me I was suffering from bad anxiety (well, he was right), and I was no longer sick or had the flu. He said within a week to a month I should be myself again if I just relaxed and he prescribed me Zoloft. I started on 12.5 mg and after 6 days upped to 25 mg. that was NO fun and I'm still adjusting (I'm currently on Day 11 of my zoloft) from stomach problems, fatigue, etc. My anxiety is nearly gone. I'm not so nervous to leave the house anymore; but it's been a gradual battle to do so the past week.

My DR had seemed to have gotten better, but sometimes during the day I seem to get really fuzzy, usually if I don't eat, but sometimes, it'll happen spontaneously. I also experience popping in my ears and sinus pressure (again, not as bad, it's improving). What concerns me is I have pressure in my head; it shifts from the sides of my head to the front of my head kind of near my "third eye". When I move my eyes, like, look side to side, I can feel them. they used to feel really sore, now, it's just slightly uncomfortable. Today I felt sorta dizzy and my head was kinda heavy: not something I have felt in a week or so. Am I going to recover? Ask my GP to dose up on Zoloft? Should I see a psychiatrist? What do you think?

This is really urgent because I DO start college August 22; it is July 24. This has also made me quit my job. I just want to be 100% better or at LEAST 80% better in order to go. At this point, I want to say on average I'm about 60% better on my best days and 25% better on my worst days than when I originally was. Please help me


----------



## ferrari0909 (Oct 12, 2011)

Did you have any vision accompanied with this

like silver blue spots in your vision moving everywhere, or increased halos at night time?


----------



## casey1995 (Jul 24, 2014)

No, not at all. Though occasionally, I'll look into a light (lamp, sunlight) and I'll see those green spots for a few moments in my vision as you normally would from looking at a bright light. And, well, at night time, things generally seem a little foggier when I'm very tired


----------



## casey1995 (Jul 24, 2014)

Seriously though can anyone offer me support or help?


----------

